# Mixing 5 minute mud in your pan .



## Mudflextools (5 mo ago)

How about mixing 5 minute mud and not worry about getting it out fast . What if it was possible? You have to try it . Cash in the bank for hole patching! The ticket is the mudflexpan .Turns the mudpan into one less nightmare! You can buy all the drywall tools you want .I got them all but what’s in your hand is hurting you! That metal pan and the funky plastic pans with the metal edges always falling out……..I will never go back.


----------

